# Replacing the audio-port



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I've recently bought a headphone-jack replacement, and I am now clueless as how to actually remove the old one. I've taken the phone apart using this guide: http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Nexus+Teardown/7182/1 but they do not describe how to replace the audio-port. The exact part I'm trying to take apart is pictured on the third picture on step 7 in the guide.

Does anyone here have any experience regarding this, or having actually replaced the headphone-jack?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SirJosephBroadfront (Jan 18, 2013)

You need to buy ten of these cuz it's not possible to disassemble the audio part in the Galaxy Nexus.
http://www.alibaba.c...250_Ringer.html

EDIT: Or one of these http://www.parts4repair.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-i9250-ringer-buzzer-loud-speaker/


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

What tools did you need to open your Gnex and where did you get them? I may be in the same boat as you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

SirJosephBroadfront said:


> What tools did you need to open your Gnex and where did you get them? I may be in the same boat as you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just went into a local hardware store, opened my phone and said I need a screwdriver for this screw. It was in a 6PCS Precision Screwdriver Set, and is a normal star ( looks like: + ) screwdriver called #0. I also used a .73MM sized guitar pick to get the casing off.

Don't worry about it being hard, it's super easy even with out any experience with electronics. Don't rush and don't be afraid to use "some" force.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I've just ordered the correct part, which I'll recieve in about two weeks! I therefore need no more help and thread can be locked!


----------

